# east coast ICW, south of Chesapeake



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

_any folks want to chat on their experience on this waterway_

people sailed vs motored? percentage sailed?
found it hard to tack against the SW breeze at times?

favourite marinas?

any other thoughts appreciated too 
thanks,

-Jonathan


----------



## Fareast (Nov 15, 2006)

We left CT in Oct of 08 and we are now in Jacksonville. We were able to sail down NJ, however, it was very rough and we sailed a little in the Cheasapeake, Albemarle and a little in Pamlico sound. We stayed inside (except for outside NJ) the whole way. We wanted to expierence the ICW at least once. We are so glad we did. It can be challengeing in its own way with the depths and currents. We anchored out most of the time, and in many winter gales. It was a blast. I guess when we hit Morehead City and saw dolphins for the first time would be our best stay. We actually stayed for free at the Sanitary Rest., excellent food! We will continue south this fall, but it was without a doubt an expierence of a lifetime.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

We came North last summer from Brunswick GA up to the Hudson. A few things that are worth mentioning.

1. Get a Reed's Almanac or similar publication. Tidal changes within the ICW can run several feet.

2. Actual time under sail will be limited as noted above.

3. Recommend you use all resources available to plan your legs -- Active Captain is a good on line source for info on marinas and anchorages, but reliant on the quality of input from other users. Skipper Bob pubs are good as well, and the MapTech chartbooks are hard to beat.

4. Review NOTAMs to check on moved/missing nav aids, and for shoaling reports at inlets. We bumped several times in the center of the channel adjacent to inlets. Had we not read the NOTAM's we'd no doubt would've grounded.

5. Also review the NOTAMs for bridge closings and/or restrictions. You will encounter many bascule, lift and swing bridges along the way, and if you don't make allowances for opening times in you nav plan you may find yourself hovering for a while.

6. Don't forget to figure tidal currents into your planning.

Hope all goes well,
PF


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We've done the stretch between Beaufort, NC and Norfolk, VA a couple of times now. We actually sailed this section quite a bit since there are a couple of larger bodies of water (like Albermarle Sound) along the way. What's the best advice I can give you? Ignore your chart plotter and stay between the buoys. Also note that the buoys are outside the channel, and there can be a fairly significant distance between the buoy and depth. On this particular stretch, we'd stay 20-30 ft from the markers to find depth, and we never saw below 11ft the entire way. Other good online publications include Cruiser's Net | and BoatUS Club House Messageboards: East Coast Alerts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

great tips/knowledge, much appreciated
-JD


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

labatt said:


> ..... Ignore your chart plotter and stay between the buoys. Also note that the buoys are outside the channel, and there can be a fairly significant distance between the buoy and depth..........


Wise advice here fro, Labatt! We've been cruising at least some portion of the ICW every year since 1972 and agree that the markers should be respected as marking where not to go as well as were to go! As for the chart plotters....the real world always trumps cyber images! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Jd 
About ready to to leave for 2nd trip on ICW this yr. came up from charleton sc to ct in Aug, and now heading back down to kill devil hill nc next wknd for 1st leg of tramsport to the keys. 
Labett is right on about markers you need to sight from marker to maker ahead, another thing to help stay in channel watch the crab pot bouys they are typiclly on the edges of the channel. the Maptech chartkits are a must, well worth the money. Get a ICW waterway guide that has al the milage and anchorages/marinas.
favorate places: Bluewater yatch center- hampton; Midway marina- coinjock(crabbies rest.); tuckahoe pt. anchrage(use lots of scope, Beautifull); Oreintal sc- marina and motel. those are all about a days trip apart.
sailing: not alot going S. except for Albemar sound and pemlico/nusse river, unless you have W. or NW then you can run with jib. 
Enjoy your trip 
Peter
"Justified"


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Traveled South from Hudson to Central Florida nov-dec 2007. Shallow draft so no depth issues. Almost always on the hook. Took the Virginia cut , Coinjock was very accomidating , Alligator River Marina was not-no services,no showers,and a dock master w/ a poor attitude. 
Pungo creek (belhaven Area) has a small marina (who's name escapes me) single pier 2-300' long on the north shore just inside creek entrance, Inexpensive and very friendly, at the time they were planning expansion and replacing upland facilities.
Further south Oriental cannot be missed,they have a free dinghy dock,also small free city dock several wi-fi signals,some free some pay as you go, as well as an anchorage area.
Bucksport Marina just north of Geaorgetown was inexpensive ($1 a ft. overnight) or $150 a month !! It's my understanding that it is under new management and the rest. and bar are now open 7 days a week.
Georgia is best to go outside as the ICW winds and twists and is shallow. After you do it once you'll go outside afterwards. plenty of inlets in GA.
Spent christmas eve in Darien 8-10 miles up a creek, a little shrimp boat town w/ an historic fort nearby. City dockage available easy walk to grocery,etc. 
Kilkenny GA. was another $1 a foot overnight. Not much there showers,1 washer and dryer, small store on sight-(soda ice cream chips) I believe they have diesel as well as gas. Restaurant nearby w/ dockage as well. otherwise 10-15 miles to supermarket.
Unless your sight seeing or just can't pass it up short hops up the coast would be my choice, as most of the services and such seem to be near the inlets and larger towns/cities , and of course no bridge issues.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Regarding Alligator River Marina - there are services there - bathrooms, showers, wireless. I do agree on the dockmaster though - she was less than friendly. In Coinjock, the restaurant at Coinjock Marina is good - with the 32oz Admiral's Cut Prime Rib - we ahre that between our entire family.


----------



## Fareast (Nov 15, 2006)

Alligatorl River was so snoty with us on the phone, we just went right on by and anchored just before you enter the pungo canal. It was great.....


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Great place to anchor... we spent a night there. I still remember the night though - pea soup fog, pitch black, couldn't see a thing. We'd stand on the deck and get vertigo. It felt like our boat was going in circles at over 100mph! Amazing what tricks your mind will play on you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Peter, Joe
fantastic detail
thanks so much
-JD


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Fareast said:


> Alligatorl River was so snoty with us on the phone, we just went right on by and anchored just before you enter the pungo canal. It was great.....


We stayed at "Alligator Bob's" (that's what we called it) in April of 2006 and they were nice enough. The lady with the mustache makes a great breakfast.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

After you enter the dug portion of the alligator river canal there is a concrete face-wall about 75-100' long it is in the middle of no-where it is on the north side of the canal if you draw 4' or less you can tie up to itas we did to walk our dogs. we were there on thanksgiving 07 and spent the night had to tie to small trees. there are no structures or roads in the vicinity . it was just someplace to rest, if the weather is poor on the alligator river north it could be a safe place to hide out. Extremely secluded.


----------



## Fareast (Nov 15, 2006)

Painkiller, 

I probably should not have been so quick to put them down, obviously if they were really a problem no one would go there...The next time we go through there I will try and give them another chance...


----------



## cssdengr (May 9, 2006)

I've made the Baltimore to New River, NC run four times in the last five years. Favorite places are Tidewater Yacht in Portsmouth, Pelican Marina in Elizabeth City NC and Casper's Marina in Swansboro NC. If you need work done there's no-where better than Bock's Marine on the cut just above Morehead City. I've always been able to sail on the Neuse and Albemarle, not much anywhere else. Although I've gone both ways I prefer the Dismal 
Swamp route as that way you get to go through Elizabeth City. Too bad hearing that Alligator River Marina is less than great; the one time I stopped there to avoid a front I thought they were the nicest people I'd met on the waterway.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Another over-looked location on the ICW is Daytona Beach. Great calm anchor spot south of the Seabreeze Bridge (just north of Main Street Bridge), it's a great spot to anchor because it's a no-wake zone (calm) also there is a public ramp on the East side under the bridge and you can walk up seabreeze Ave to stores/rest. on seabreaze. On the west side is a laundry and gas station,also the public transportation (bus) passes by each hour and for $1.50 will take you anywhere you need to go. If your into nightlife it's all within walking distance or a dinghy ride. 
If you pass by during the daytime there is a t-dock ( 75'-100' of dock >10' depth) just south of the Main Str. bridge on the west side where you can dock for free during the day and walk your pets or walk to Beach Sreet to rest/bars etc. There are no signs restricting overnight dockage , but the Manatee Island park that the dock extends from closes at sundown and they lock the entrance gates (keeps the bums out). 
I don't know why the City of Daytona Beach doesn't promote itself more to the bi-annual boater migration.


----------



## JamyZ (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone know of good/reliable anchorages around Colonial Beach, VA area?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JamyZ said:


> Anyone know of good/reliable anchorages around Colonial Beach, VA area?


Behind Cobb Island is fine. If you need to be on the VA side of the river and the weather is settled you can anchor just East of R2 into Colonial Beach/Monroe Creek. If you go too far in toward Monroe Creek the bottom gets quite hard.

You can also anchor along the beach in Colonial Beach, feeling your way in until you reach a comfortable depth, again if the weather is settled. I've spend many many nights at anchor in similar grounds along Mason Neck. In Colonial Beach the tidal current is stronger than further up the river so pay mind to your ground tackle.


----------



## JamyZ (Mar 22, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> Behind Cobb Island is fine. If you need to be on the VA side of the river and the weather is settled you can anchor just East of R2 into Colonial Beach/Monroe Creek. If you go too far in toward Monroe Creek the bottom gets quite hard.
> 
> You can also anchor along the beach in Colonial Beach, feeling your way in until you reach a comfortable depth, again if the weather is settled. I've spend many many nights at anchor in similar grounds along Mason Neck. In Colonial Beach the tidal current is stronger than further up the river so pay mind to your ground tackle.


im looking for a place to anchor or set out on a mooring ball with fairly easy dinghy access from virginia side, while i get the boat ready for sail. there are lots of spots like this in florida however i am new to virginia waters and need some experienced advice.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're looking to set up a mooring, you'll need to contact the local harbormaster, as most places require you to have a permit or other permission to setup a mooring.


JamyZ said:


> im looking for a place to anchor or set out on a mooring ball with fairly easy dinghy access from virginia side, while i get the boat ready for sail. there are lots of spots like this in florida however i am new to virginia waters and need some experienced advice.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JamyZ said:


> im looking for a place to anchor or set out on a mooring ball with fairly easy dinghy access from virginia side, while i get the boat ready for sail. there are lots of spots like this in florida however i am new to virginia waters and need some experienced advice.


If I remember right there are some mooring balls up in Monroe Bay. I don't know if they are private or rental, or if rental who manages them. Are you in the area already? Head down to the marina at the end of Irving Ave where the Dockside Restaurant is. I'm sure the dockmaster there knows.

It has been a while since I explored putting in a private mooring in VA and I don't recall the details. You could check with the Virginia Marine Resources Commission for information.

You might also call Winkie Doodle Marina (no kidding), also on Monroe Bay. They had quite low rates for slips when I last was around Colonial Beach.

There is some pretty skinny water up in there - what is the draft on your boat?

I don't believe Colonial Beach has a Harbormaster. There are dockmasters of various skill levels at the marinas and the state Marine Police.


----------

